# Kenpo DVDs



## seca2man (Aug 26, 2006)

I think most people have seen plenty of Kenpo DVD series for sale from the various Masters and descendants of Parker's system.  I frequently see what seems like all the techniques and forms offered for sale from white belt all the way to black.  What's everyone's thoughts on the usefulness of this material, and whether it's really worth spending the money, as opposed to get hands on dojo training with a live instructor?


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 26, 2006)

Just FYI, this topic has been discussed to exhaustion on several previous threads, and it always brings out some passionate responses.  I think if you did a thread search you'll find a treasure chest of philosophies on this question.  Good luck.....


:flame: :rockets: 

*-GARRRY*


----------



## thesensei (Aug 26, 2006)

Use the search function; this has been discussed countless times.

Bottom line, and I think the majority of MTers will agree, is that there are many training videos that are great for reference purposes, but are not the best way to learn a system.  So, get a good hands-on instructor and some training partners, and put in lots of mat time!  Then, review the videos to help you remember and categorize what you have learned.  

Good luck.


----------



## seca2man (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the search advice..I'm new to Martial Talk so I didn't realize it's been hashed out already!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dojo training is the superior option in my opinion, but I have met several who are "tape trained" and I would have them defending my back any day (some more so than the dojo trained).  Different people learn different ways....


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not EPAK, but as part of the Kenpo family I have heard and read both sides of the argument countless times. I have no kenpo in my area with an instructor I'd be motivated to train under, so I'm a video student with the IKCA, and I supplement with as much private instruction from GM Vic Le Roux as often as possible. I spent a year working on just the orange belt material before I tested, with lots of feedback. I am not familiar with any other video testing program, but the IKCA feedback program I have found to be most beneficial. As expected virtually nobody comes through the testing program without mistakes necessitating correction, and if enough flaws are found people can (and do regularly) fail their tests.

We go back to the drawing board with the corrections from the test results, fix the errors, and resubmit. Rinse, repeat, and you'll get it right eventually. Some are quick learners, some take several tries. The feedback is the key. Otherwise there is no way of ensuring you're "doing it right." Can video teach you all the intricacies - no. But if you're in the boonies - or like myself, at a lack of quality instruction with reasonable travel times - a program like the IKCA that offers feedback for correction, is far better than grabbing a friend and trying to "blind lead blind" teach each other, or merely watching and imitating.

As previously stated, I have a preference for a live instructor - however, in the absence of someone that motivates you as well as teaches quality material...a quality video training program can be effective. Note: I said quality - meaning multiple points of view, continued development with corrective two-way communication, and accessibility for feedback.

My 1/50 of $1.


----------



## amylong (Sep 1, 2006)

seca2man said:
			
		

> I think most people have seen plenty of Kenpo DVD series for sale from the various Masters and descendants of Parker's system. I frequently see what seems like all the techniques and forms offered for sale from white belt all the way to black. What's everyone's thoughts on the usefulness of this material, and whether it's really worth spending the money, as opposed to get hands on dojo training with a live instructor?


 
Why would it have to be either/or?  I think it's great for reference and gives new ideas of things to work when you're out on the mat.

And sometimes, you can't always get as much of your instructor's time as you'd like, so it's good to be familiar with the material when you do get that time, so you can learn it faster. Or spend your time working it, instead of learning the steps of the technique.  That's what I use them for.  I also might see something useful on the tape that hadn't occured to me. Could be something small.

That's just me though.

--Amy


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a friend that ordered videos from ebay that came with the certificates to whatever rank already signed.  All he has to do is mail a video of himself performing the technique at a reasonable proficiency.

My friend was all excited about the certificates.  I think if you delude yourself into thinking you are a black belt without the necessary years of practice, then that could be a problem.

I recommended to my friend that he enroll in a school, even if just for a few months to learn the basics first.  Once you have proper form, the videos can be a tremendous asset.

But to get good with any information via in class or on video you must practice it for a long time.

Some people learn differently than others.  I tend to easily get bored sitting, listening to someone lecture.  I learned more algebra from my text than I did in class.  I often would just tune out.  I preferred learning in the comfort of my own home working problems for hours.

At the dojo, often after a long day, you are shown multiple techniques.  There were times when I didn't remember every technique shown that day.  Other times I just had a hard time grasping something because it was shown too fast or the instructor was too far away, or I was the one the technique was being demonstrated on.  Other times I was in the midst of a panic attack and my focus was on myself rather than learning.  Other times instructors seem so distant behind their high-ranking and ego that it is hard to talk to them as a person.

There is a scene from the film Napoleon Dynamite where Kip is chosen to be the uke of a technique at his trial lesson at Rex Kwon Do.  In stereotypical fashion, Sensei Rex with his huge ego says, "Bow to your sensei."  "I said bow to your sensei."

I prefer to avoid the politics and big egos.  Do I really want a belt from someone that promoted himself?  There are bad people in all walks of life, be it the priesthood or karate.  Remember, most martial art schools are businesses.

Learn as much as you can in the way you feel comfortable.

I do find videos immensely instructional in learning the intricacies of techniques as long as you know your basics very well, and you practice with a partner.

See for yourself.  Check out the kenpo videos at Century for a fraction of what they are worth.  I bought the whole Tatum set, as well as introduced myself to Aikido and JuJutsu.  Those Panther dvds are chocked full of techniques.  I have no affiliation with Century.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Sep 3, 2006)

I will follow up by saying that I also believe there are some great schools out there, and it would be very beneficial to interact with people for someone that wants to learn self-defense as well as be the best that they can be.

For those that are shy or have difficulty dealing with people, you would be served well by attending a dojo and facing your fears, or even getting a job with the public.  I had enormous personal growth after working in retail for several years.

Anyone can learn self-defense techniques, but it is also important to learn to value yourself and establish boundaries with people.

It is of tremendous value to safely learn how to practice your punches, kicks, elbows, and knees on a bag to see what you can actually do and derive confidence from knowing that what you have is something to be reckoned with if someone was to try and hurt you.  Weight training is helpful, even for women.

Self-defense is mental, as well as physical. Next time some telemarketer calls, and you are not interested, don't feel bad for not being interested.  Learn how to say, sorry I am not interested, have a nice day.  Hang up without feeling bad.  You don't have to feel bad about saying no to the bum that asks you for money in the mall food-court.  Don't feel shame or guilt for saying no to anyone.

Self-defense begins by valuing yourself and learning to say no without fear of losing someone's approval.


----------

